# 93 vr6 corrado, which oil?



## VW_OwneR_85 (Jul 31, 2010)

in my service history its been replaced with semi synthetic 10/40 a few years back, is it ok to do an oil change with fully synthetic? or best keep useing semi 10/40? cheers..


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

:thumbup:Search...upper right hand corner of your screen. Not bashing you but this topic has been beaten to death.


----------

